# Ring Sling Help - Padded or Not?



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

aah! It's so overwhelming!

I can't really find much on the pros & cons of padding or not. I suppose it's more comfy on your shoulder to have padding? But can be more bulky & hot in hot weather? Is there a big comfort difference? I just wish there was somewhere I could go try them on first before buying.

ALso, there's such a huge range in prices too. Really having trouble picking.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I would say not padded.
The only recommendation I have ever heard for padded was from Dr. Sears and he sells them (with all respect to the great doctor)








Mine's not padded and it's just great. Easier to tuck into the purse as well, I imagine.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

Another vote for an unpadded brand -- or one like Maya that just has a hint of padding at the shoulder and none on the rails -- or one with barely any padding on the rails like Ellaroo. The ones with more padding (like Nojo) are often:

- One size fits all (but they don't)
- Harder to adjust (you can't get the sling snug enough)
- Bulky/hot (can't fold down as small in a diaper bag)
- Have closed tails (can't use open tail as a sunshade, nursing coverup)

I like unpadded/open tail ring slings also because they are just prettier.

Hope that helps,

-Vijay


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

not!


----------



## FingerLakesMom2B (May 20, 2008)

i have one of each. and i use them both alot- the padded one is a "Rosado" sling- a friend gave it to us, I think they're made in Vermont. I prefer the padding when I'm wearing her for a long time and moving around alot. The unpadded ones seem to scooch up your sshoulder toward your neck whereas the padded one stays spread out and doesn't hurt my shoulder as much. I love my unpadded ones for when I don't want the big bulky look- like when we're going out to a restaurant or a a social thing and I can keep adjusting it anyway.


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

As a general rule I would say unpadded, but...

I LOVE my Maya LP. It had just a tiny, think layer of padding at the shoulder, which makes the sling more comfartable both for my shoulder and for my back (because it distributes the fabric across my back so well). The rails are still unpadded, so it is easy to adjust.

Seriously, it is the easiest, most comfortable sling I have ever worn.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Padded pros: More comfortable and easier to adjust with baby inside (you don't "toss" the baby around so much, so to speak), most padded ones have nylon rings which make me less nervous

Padded cons: You may feel like you are wearing a quilt

Unpadded pros: very light, good for hot weather; once you get good at it it's easier to cinch and loosen; because it's so thin it's easy to "feel" when you've got it right

Unpadded cons: IMO, the baby gets moved around so much when you are learning the carries; you may feel he's not getting enough support until you are a pro at positioning, you may feel like you are coming dangerously close to bonking the baby's head on the metal ring (you can wrap the extra fabric around the ring once you've got the baby in, though).

ETA that I agree with a PP who brings up another pro of unpadded - extra fabric can be used as a sunshade or nursing cover


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of padded slings. I only tried one once, but I found it to be hard to adjust. I love unpadded slings. I don't find the shoulder uncomfortable as long as it fans out well.

I think that Ellaroo makes a lightly padded sling. Maybe you could try one of those?


----------



## Kiara.I (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd say not padded as well.

The padded ones sit ON your shoulder, a good non-padded one should cup your shoulder so that the shoulder bones are supporting the weight rather than the collar bones. Well, I guess it's the same bones, but the direction of the force is different.

I'm a big fan of the Ultimate Upmama Gathered Shoulder, but there are lots of different shoulder styles out there, you should be able to find one that works for you.

Plus, slings with padded rails are not very adjustable, whereas completely unpadded ones are.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I prefer my unpadded slings over my Maya LP. The Maya is comfotable for me also, but it is the last one I reach for.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

unpadded - i love my unpadded may wrap ring sling


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

I vote for unpadded as well, because they're much easier to get a snug and good hold on baby. I've used both and preferred the unpadded.

As for you question about finding a place to try out various carriers before buying, I had the same issue...there are so many types and each is good and bad in it's own way! I'd suggest finding a babywearing group in your area, or an AP group, or a LLL chapter. I've been able to try out tons of carriers at these types of groups from the wise mamas who attend. We even had a group in Toronto which had a lending library collection of carriers that we could sign out for a week to try out at home. Perhaps there's a group like that in your area?


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I would say not padded.
The only recommendation I have ever heard for padded was from Dr. Sears and he sells them (with all respect to the great doctor)








Mine's not padded and it's just great. Easier to tuck into the purse as well, I imagine.

respectfully I disagree...while I loath the Dr. sears padded slings and think that American made padded slings are atrocious...east Asian made padded slings are VERY VERY nice, not crazy huge, hot and heavy and very comfortable and easy to adjust.

Some examples are...Woori sling that TheKoreanBaby sells
I have 1 and mine is very comfy...
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...ileyandibi.jpg

Another is U-Sling again from S. Korea

On ebay u can get the BabyLand RS which has very very very light rail padding for baby comfort and nothing really at your shoulder.

The Hokkyoku Shirokumado producer m,akes a lightly padded version of their slings w/ a very light shoulder pad.

heres a picture of mine:
yellow striped Hokkyoku Shirokumado Cute Me 823! sling Can U tell it's very lightly padded?

Check out my blog for more info and pics on those...
http://ummibrahim.blogspot.com

So yes, American made padded slings r pretty crazy but Asian ones are NOT bulky or anything like this and are very very comfy. Also, if any interest you dont be intimidated about ordering from abroad as the prices tend to be the same as ordering something from here. The first 2 from S. Korea u can get from TheKoreanBaby, the 3rd from Ebay and the 4th has a English front page and instructions to order in English. All ship very fast and arent very expensive.

p.s. I always do RS back carries and well and dont find these slings difficult for those either.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiara.I* 

Plus, slings with padded rails are not very adjustable, whereas completely unpadded ones are.


Hmm, this is true of American oners but as I posted above, East Asian made ones tend to have less padding in general and not as much in the rails because they r made for the "typical" east Asian body type which tends to be thinner and sometimes shorter (thou not always) than the typical American body so like for me, I'm about 5ft4 and kind of petite and American padded slings...wooow, no way! I couldn't ever get them tight enough but the Asian ones are fine as there is more room for adjustment.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i'm a big fan of unpadded ones myself. i find them more versatile and adjustable, and if it's got a good shoulder, padding isn't really necessary.

if you do want to get one that's padded, get just a padded shoulder (like the maya LP or i think the ellaroo is also only lightly padded in the shoulder). that way you'll still have the adjustability to control the rails independently and tighten as much as you need to but still have some padding on the shoulder if you want it.


----------

